# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  آپلود دیتابیس

## Beginner67

سلام.
من چطور میتونم دیتابیس رو روی هاست پلسک از طریق sql server 2008 آپلود کنم؟(دیتابیس من به صورت express و در محیط ویژوال هست که به صورت یه فایل script درش آوردم).
میشه راهکار رو با توضیح کامل بگید؟ممنون.

----------


## Beginner67

قبل از اینکه دوستان بزرگواری کنن و جواب بدن یه سوال پایه ای بپرسم...
تو این پنجره یوزر و پسورد باید چی بدم؟

----------


## fakhravari

امکان بکاپ گیری به این شکل شاید بسته باشد. باید از هاست بپرسید
یک محیط وب منیجر باید داشته باشید.
اون یوزر پس هم از هاست باید بسازید

----------


## Beginner67

> امکان بکاپ گیری به این شکل شاید بسته باشد. باید از هاست بپرسید
> یک محیط وب منیجر باید داشته باشید.
> اون یوزر پس هم از هاست باید بسازید


محیط وب منیجر؟میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
تو هاست منظورتون ساختن یوزر در دیتابیسه؟

----------


## Beginner67

من چطوری میتونم از دیتابیس ک در محیط ویژوال هست،بک آپ بگیرم و آپلود کنم؟
یا چجوری از طریق فایل اسکریپت با sqlmangemet دیتابیس رو آپلود کنم؟
یعنی کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟

----------

